# what are you cooking for dinner tonight ?



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I am making oyster stew. Mmmmmm Oysters. :beerchug:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I love some good fresh oysters fried or raw. Never had Oyster Stew.

I am thinking of cooking up some Chicken Cordon Bleu.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Domino's! arty:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken fettucine


----------



## ungarsfragile (Sep 22, 2009)

Wife's feeling under the weather, so I'm makin a big pot of chicken soup.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chicken Francese over linguinie and hot italian bread w/ salad.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Oscar Myer Hot dogs and BBQ Chips. My daughter got to pick tonight


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Omg i just had my first frito-pie!


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

going to grill some steaks tonight.with baked potatoes and salad.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

MAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa MEATLOAF!!!!

w/ veggies and rice


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Papa Johns...Heated leftovers...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going with burgers on the grill tonight, with some french fries cooked in the oven. Tomorrow though... I'm going out to what I consider the best restaurant in Baltimore. I already know I will be ordering a rack of lamb chops, and many, many of their signature cocktails.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

The wife has put me on salads every night. I guess everyone can figure out why. LOL
Trying to cut out candy. The last few years I have developed a fondness for candy. 
I purchased a crapload at costcos for the trick and treaters, and I dove hard into the bags last night while I was watching the yankee from the west coast, then I had my dvrd sons of anarchy, and a show on the abrahms main battle tank as used by the usmc. Woke up sick to my stomach. LOL
So salads it is. I like salads. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Photo of a quick bbq in nasariyah, a few days after the battle was won. We were not being supplied, so some local vegetables, and some local meat. First time I ever ate Camel. Tastes like chicken. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> The wife has put me on salads every night. I guess everyone can figure out why. LOL
> Trying to cut out candy. The last few years I have developed a fondness for candy.
> I purchased a crapload at costcos for the trick and treaters, and I dove hard into the bags last night while I was watching the yankee from the west coast, then I had my dvrd sons of anarchy, and a show on the abrahms main battle tank as used by the usmc. Woke up sick to my stomach. LOL
> So salads it is. I like salads.
> ...


Try Old Bay's Blackening seasoning on chicken, put chicken on salad, quick easy mostly healthy dinner option


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Nismo#12 said:


> Try Old Bay's Blackening seasoning on chicken, put chicken on salad, quick easy mostly healthy dinner option


 Thanks for suggestion. She buys those perdue short cuts, which are precooked boneless, skinless , cut up chicken breast packed into ziplocks. I think they are 9 oz apiece. Expensive, bet we stock up when on sale in costcos. They have them for like 2.50 on special. About 5.50 in supermarket. 
It makes life easier for her, since she works a full day, and then has a few hours of work in the house when she returns. 
She doesnt like me messing with her kitchen, otherwise I would do the meals, but I know my boundaries. She does let me make my"famous grilled cheese sandwhiches", but other wise, not allowed to do any food prep, unless I am breaking up ice or reaching for something she cant reach. Shes only 4 foot 11. She says shes 5 foot 1 and a half. But shes in a fantasy land. :tease:
I am 6 foot 4, so we are quite a pair. :biglaugh:

Much regards Jerry


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's looking like Chicken Ramen...last night was Shrimp Ramen...tomorrow looks like Beef Ramen...woe to the half-unemployed college student:violin:

Friday I have secured a large chunk of beef that's going on my grill though :kev:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

DerStro said:


> Tonight's looking like Chicken Ramen...last night was Shrimp Ramen...tomorrow looks like Beef Ramen...woe to the half-unemployed college student:violin:
> 
> Friday I have secured a large chunk of beef that's going on my grill though :kev:


 I love those ramens and usually make 2 at a time. I get them on sale 6 for a dollar. 
But check out the calorie and carb count on them. 
Good for a struggling student, but bad for a pudgy and getting pudgier ex marine. 
I guess its back to the gym. Havent used my membership in close to 6 months, but been paying for it. :biglaugh:

Much regards Jerry


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> I love those ramens and usually make 2 at a time. I get them on sale 6 for a dollar.
> But check out the calorie and carb count on them.
> Good for a struggling student, but bad for a pudgy and getting pudgier ex marine.
> I guess its back to the gym. Havent used my membership in close to 6 months, but been paying for it. :biglaugh:
> ...


No such thing as an ex-Marine Jerry, you may be a little less lean and mean but still...

While I never made it past Parris Island, Ramen is certainly better than some of the crap the fed us, eating soft trays (cottage cheese, green jello, bread) for a week because your platoon can't drill to save its life is an experience in itself.

But yeah, I pick them up at the local wal-mart for .17 a package, hell of a bargain.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

DerStro said:


> No such thing as an ex-Marine Jerry, you may be a little less lean and mean but still...
> 
> While I never made it past Parris Island, Ramen is certainly better than some of the crap the fed us, eating soft trays (cottage cheese, green jello, bread) for a week because your platoon can't drill to save its life is an experience in itself.
> 
> But yeah, I pick them up at the local wal-mart for .17 a package, hell of a bargain.


 Your right. Always a Marine. I apologize for the wording. Its funny about the food at Paris. For a lot of those boys, they had never seen a feast such as this, and thought they were living high off the hog. 
Others couldnt tolerate it. Probably because they gave you about 6 minutes to eat your meal, and eat everything you took. 
Funny thing is they used to weigh us once a week. I was loseing a lot of weight. There were no sodas, or deserts in boot as you know. Well I was down to about 150 lbs and the naval surgeon ordered the d.i. to make sure I got two deserts every lunch and diner, and he was personally responsible to make sure I ate it. 
I would be eating two pieces or pie or cake or ice cream with a d.i. screaming about 3 inches from my face, while he made the company watch me eat. He was on me all the time. It was quite difficult, but he turned out to be a real inspiration for me.:tea:
By the time I became a senior nco, I was served my meals, even when I was in the fleet force, I would sit down like and officer, and be served my meals. 
We were treated good. But the marines like their people lean and strong. The theory is that we can carry more on our backs at greater distances, needing less food and water. Thats why you do not see many non lean marines, but a lot of heavy soldiers , airmen and naval personnel. 
In Iraq, you wouldnt believe how fat the european soldiers were. Some of them could hardly walk fifty yards. The germans were really in bad shape, and they were allowed to drink beer. They were mostly all gorged and undeployable. The British were in very poor shape also. Their special forces were superb, but their general infantry were obese in far too many numbers. 
The Ukraniuns were in good shape. They had a full battallion, but I think there were mostly paratroopers, and were in fine shape.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## turtlelax23 (Apr 27, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Photo of a quick bbq in nasariyah, a few days after the battle was won. We were not being supplied, so some local vegetables, and some local meat. First time I ever ate Camel. Tastes like chicken.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


How does it feel to eat someones "truck"


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

rottenzombie said:


> going to grill some steaks tonight.with baked potatoes and salad.


Im thinking that same thing for tonight. Ive got some T Bones ready to go.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

eggplant parm,,,,


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

turtlelax23 said:


> How does it feel to eat someones "truck"


I LOL'D!!!!

I just ate 3x Ballpark hotdogs. Am left wondering how in the hell they plump when you cook them. Guess it's one of those 'don't ask don't tell' sorts of things.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

A combo of Campbells Chunky chicken & dumplings and Hormel hot chili w/ bean, a liberal amount of Wickles Hoagie spread and a couple of slices of muenster cheese:smoke2:


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

made some kabobs tonight.:smow:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Gordon's fish sticks and home made cockrtail sauce.

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMM gotta lovem!!! The big bags were on sale and we stocked up! Its the worst 15mins of my day waiting on them to cook!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Gordon's fish sticks and home made cockrtail sauce.
> 
> MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMM gotta lovem!!! The big bags were on sale and we stocked up! Its the worst 15mins of my day waiting on them to cook!


Omg I WANT SOME!!!!

also,
BLT+O was my dinner tonight =D









Well maybe it was my second dinner. I needed to eat something b4 I smoke this stick though!:roll:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Im stuck at home nursing a pulled hamstring, so it looks like pizza and 2 liter of coke to mix with some crown royal to ease my pain.(makes a good excuse to get drunk)

Dam Isaac that BLT looks F-ing GOOD!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife and I decided to pretend it was Thanksgiving. We got a 12lb turkey in the oven, with gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce ready to go.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Itailian beef tonight. Been in the crockpot since 8 this morning.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> My wife and I decided to pretend it was Thanksgiving. We got a 12lb turkey in the oven, with gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce ready to go.


Haha; doing a little pre-gaming??? I did it last year... A week before Turkey Day I was eating as much as I possibly could to stretch my stomach in preparation for the big day. Thanksgiving came and I had like 3 full plates LOL!

Thanks Tim! Best part about cooking with bacon is using the bacon-grease to toast your bread with! Hehehe!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

rice porridge with sliced turkey deli cuts... about what my stomach wants when i've got a cold.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

1 Can of Tuna (in spring water)
2 spoons of sweet pickle relish
1 1/2 spoons of mayonaise
1 spoon of Horseradish

Mix in bowl
Eat on Club Crackers


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> My wife and I decided to pretend it was Thanksgiving. We got a 12lb turkey in the oven, with gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce ready to go.





thebayratt said:


> 1 Can of Tuna (in spring water)
> 2 spoons of sweet pickle relish
> 1 1/2 spoons of mayonaise
> 1 spoon of Horseradish
> ...


That makes my mouth water! Ever add a little paprika to it?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> My wife and I decided to pretend it was Thanksgiving. We got a 12lb turkey in the oven, with gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce ready to go.


Now, I'm boiling all the bones to make some stock for turkey soup.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Now, I'm boiling all the bones to make some stock for turkey soup.


Dude you're only 2 hours away or so from me! If you hear some rustlin' sound in your kitchen at about 12:00 tonight, just disregard it; it's definitely NOT me eating your turkyz! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot wings and cheese fries.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Spaghetti


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Been smoking these all day. Can't wait for them to finish, but rushing them is not an option. 5 hours down, 2-3 more to go.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Been smoking these all day. Can't wait for them to finish, but rushing them is not an option. 5 hours down, 2-3 more to go.


WHOA What are those?!?!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Had Oriental Glazed Salmon. Cooked in our new advantium oven.


Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

eyesack said:


> WHOA What are those?!?!


I was a little curious no one asked. I figured someone would, but it's been over a week since then and I had forgotten. Ox Tail. My favorite part of the animal. It delicious and just as tasty as any other cut if you treat it right.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

For dinner tonight are 2 strip steaks from New York City (I have yet to find a decent butcher shop in Baltimore) and some cheddar garlic mash potatoes. 

Looks like the diet will have to start tomorrow....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that's a very good question and I'll tell you why! I have been a bachelor forever and love it, But I eat like crap. Fast forward to my brother asking if I could house his twenty year old daughter that just finished college with a degree in COOKING did I say she cooks,. LOL she wants some city experience I guess. I don't really know I just know she cooks and does it pretty darn good. I did say she cooks and cleans.

Anyway so far she has only been here a week and I am eating way way better and losing weight, Guess what she's a great kid and it's fun to have her around.

Who say's old farts can't change! 

:caked:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats cool Dave sounds like a nice kid.

Tonight its a sizzle steak,corn casserole and baked potato.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Venison and pepperoni pizza


----------



## Deewayne (Oct 29, 2009)

Tonight's dinner is Baked Tilapia with a little lemon pepper Old bay seasoning, Steamed Brocolli, Brown rice mixed with olive oil, tomatoes, and some diced onion. Followed by a few beers, a Monte Cristo white and the Phillies game.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Venison and pepperoni pizza


Is the venison on the pizza or pizza for the kids? Interesting combination.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

My dad made some BANGIN' shepard's pie tonight and last night was roast chicken... I just ate a corned beef sandwich, too... kinda getting hungry again, though! Jeez I am an eating machine!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Is the venison on the pizza or pizza for the kids? Interesting combination.


Venison is on the pizza. The pepperoni gives the deer meat a bit of fat since the venison is low fat


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 19, 2009)

Penne w/smoked salmon.. delicious stuff


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I got $6.. So Whataburger.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Whole wheat toast with peanut butter and a delicious Fuji apple for dessert. OK, so I'm lazy, sue me.


----------

